# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Soup tổ yến gạch cua món ngon yêu thích  ẩm thực Hồng Kông

## catroi

Tổ yến là một trong 8 món cao lương mỹ vị nổi tiếng hàng đầu của ẩm thực Trung Hoa. Trong ẩm thực Hồng Kông, tổ yến được “cách tân” phù hợp với khẩu vị hiện đại và là một trong “tứ trụ” không thể thiếu trên bàn tiệc của người Hồng Kông.
Tổ yến có thể được dùng để chế biến thành nhiều món ăn khác nhau, nhưng tổ yến dùng để làm súp là tuyệt hảo nhất. Với súp, tổ yến vừa lưu giữ được những hương vị tự nhiên nhất, vừa “phát huy” được tối đa những tinh chất bổ dưỡng nhất, khi kết hợp với một số loại thực phẩm khác.

Hôm nay, cùng với Bếp Trưởng Chung Kam Lun tới từ nhà hàng Long Đình, chúng ta sẽ được “bật mí” một số bí quyết để làm một bát súp tổ yến thơm ngon. Với món súp tổ yến gạch cua – một trong những món súp tổ yến ngon nhất, bởi phần ngon nhất của con cua là gạch cua khi nấu cùng tổ yến là một sự kết hợp hảo hạng. Sup-to-yen-gach-cuaSup-to-yen-gach-cua
Trong gian bếp sáng bóng ở nhà hàng Long Đình, bếp trưởng Chung đang cần mẫn nhặt từng sợi lông tơ ra khỏi chiếc tổ yến trắng quý giá. Với những món cao lương mỹ vị tính bằng bạc triệu như yến sào, hải sản, bào ngư, vi cá, vị bếp trưởng tài ba này đều tự tay sơ chế mà không phiền đến những phụ tá của mình. Có thế ông mới cảm thấy yên tâm hoàn toàn khi thượng phẩm được dâng tới thực khách.
Nguyên liệu: gồm có canh gà: gà già, sườn thăn, thịt nạc mông băm, xương thịt hun khói; tổ yến thượng hạng và thịt cua, gạch cua.

Cách làm canh gà:
- Dùng gà già chặt miếng tiêu chuẩn
- Sườn thăn, chặt miếng tiêu chuẩn
- Thịt băm (thịt nạc mông)
- Xương thịt hun khói 
- Cho tất cả vào đun khoảng 10h đồng hồ
Cách làm súp:
- Nước canh gà sau khi đun sôi, cho tổ yến đã được sơ chế sạch cùng một ít thịt cua vào, nếm gia vị vừa ăn.
- Tiếp đó, cho một chút bột đao, gạch cua vào và đảo đều với lửa nhỏ liu riu.
- Khoảng 5’ sau thì cho ra bát và ăn nóng.
Địa chỉ của bạn:
Nhà hàng Long Đình – 64B, Quán Sứ, Hà Nội.
Hotline: 0902 286 286
Website: longdinh.vn

----------


## dung89

Mình chưa được ăn tổ yến bao giờ, chắc max lắm

----------

